# VaporShark 40W Clone Temperature Control



## Mario (24/3/15)

Hello Boyz & Girlz

Anyone planning on buying VaporShark 40W Clone Temperature Control from VapeKing ?

I would really like feed back on the device and performance.

Thanks!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Balsak (24/3/15)

I am still pondering if i should go for the vapour shark or spent a few more bucks and get the Sigelei 150w


----------



## WHeunis (24/3/15)

Mario said:


> Hello Boyz & Girlz
> 
> Anyone planning on buying VaporShark 40W Clone Temperature Control from VapeKing ?
> 
> ...



I sure am tempted to get one...
I'm just not sure though!


----------



## Mario (24/3/15)

@Balsak you could wait for the next group buy from Vape Cartel...just got a message from @KieranD ...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (24/3/15)

Wonder if its the small or big screen? Maybe @Gizmo or @Stroodlepuff can confirm?


----------



## huffnpuff (24/3/15)

Mario said:


> Hello Boyz & Girlz
> 
> Anyone planning on buying VaporShark 40W Clone Temperature Control from VapeKing ?
> 
> ...



Not till I see a dry cotton-burn test/demo on the units they're selling (Same applies to the Vapor flask they've got). Till then, it'll just be an expensive 40W clone boxmod to me. Seeing that they don't have the correct wire yet, maybe someone can go there with a Ni200 build to verify.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/3/15)

Personally I'd rather go with the HCigar HB DNA 40W...slightly more expensive, but it's a wonderful high quality device. And you get an authentic Evolv chip - so it works as good as the real VaporShark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/4/15)

I will never pay R1500 for a clone if the real deal is R2500. 

I just placed a order for the authentic one and just cant wait to receive it on Tuesday.

The HCigar also goes for R1500 and that actually have the real evolv DNA 40 board in the mod but built quality isint even close to the shark.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KieranD (19/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Personally I'd rather go with the HCigar HB DNA 40W...slightly more expensive, but it's a wonderful high quality device. And you get an authentic Evolv chip - so it works as good as the real VaporShark



Yes and no.. VaporShark uses V5 chips, H Cigar V1 and V2. They also didn't really know how to wire them up correctly


----------



## rogue zombie (19/4/15)

Ye I must admit, a R1500 clone of a R2500 original doesn't sound like a good deal at all to me. 

For example - Marquis original $140, Marquis clone less than $30.

Cloning companies should wise up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaRoach (19/4/15)

I have the HB DNA 40 and it has worked flawlessly for me i dont know the chip version but it can change between farenheight to Celsius. 

Also the batch now available has the correct wiring as shown in this pic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kaizer (19/4/15)

The Vapourshark 40W at vapeking doesn't say anything about temperature control in the description, or am I missing something?


----------



## GadgetFreak (19/4/15)

The "VaporShark" Clone on the website does not have temp control. The actual unit does not look at all like the the one in the picture.
Had one and had to return it @VapeKing who apologised about the mix up as it was initially advertised as a rDNA40

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/4/15)

I dig my HB. First batch of HB DNA 40's had issues with the wiring. Those were all pre-sold to the states and was picked up pretty quick within the first week of release. Units after that have all been corrected. Great mod. Build quality def not the same the Authentic Shark but not bad at all. Side fire button has had a bit of flack from some but actually makes sense and feels natural in the hand. It does what it says it does and hear they bringing out some sleeves soon. We getting spoiled with choice in the vape world. Exciting times

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

